

A tutorial on the expressiveness and universality of fold - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/week-15-a-tutorial-on-the-expresiveness-and-universality-of-fold/swizec/6514

======
agumonkey
Enjoyed reading it since I never finished the original paper. The paper per
week is a nice idea too

~~~
Swizec
Thank you! I also added a javascript example for everyone who doesn't read
Haskell.

